# looking for beef heart in Nampa Idaho



## ellarose (Sep 21, 2012)

looking for beef heart in Nampa Idaho
whole would be best.
thanks!
E


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that user monkeys23 is in that area and lives on a beef farm! Maybe send her a PM.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Natalie is in Idaho too, but I don't know where compared to you. You could PM her as well.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in Meridian, Idaho. You should pm me.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Natalie is in northern ID (panhandle). Nampa is in southern ID. But you could still have some sharable resources between the two of you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just say we all ban together and start a co op :thumb: :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes we should start a co-op!

I know Onyx has a hookup in boise or meridian that she gets a bunch of free offal from. Otherwise my family raises natural beef and I could get you some. I am not sure what my stepdad's current price list is, but I can get it easily. We also have TONS of liver we'd love to sell.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are talking about doing a facebook group for a co op, just because we dislike using yahoo groups so much....thoughts?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

My thought = like button. 

Seriously Dane Mama, if you ever need liver we can dig out some cases for you, lol. I've mostly been using elk and lamb liver recently for my girls.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

monkeys23 said:


> My thought = like button.
> 
> Seriously Dane Mama, if you ever need liver we can dig out some cases for you, lol. I've mostly been using elk and lamb liver recently for my girls.


We have so much liver currently...but I will for sure take you up on that offer as I'd like as much variety as possible. Not to mention if we can source it for our whole group of raw feeders up here that would be awesome! 

What about lung? I'd love a constant supply of lung.....


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I would LOVE to be in a coop. Facebook would be just fine with me. My focus right now is to get as much variety as I possibly can...


----------

